# Trip



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2014)

going to take a trip through Colo. and Utah in a couple weeks- If the weather is good- we will be taking US 550 -one of the worst roads in the US. Red mountain pass at 11,000+, coal bank and Molas pass's at just under 11K all in about 50 miles. Looking at pictures The wife announced we would be leaving Bear pass ( an off road vehicle pass) to the likes of @Kenbo .............-makes my hands sweat just to look at picture.............

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 28, 2014)

No way in hell would I go on that road with a vehicle, let alone walking it.....crazy!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> No way in hell would I go on that road with a vehicle, let alone walking it.....crazy!!!



I would not walk it either.


----------



## Brink (Sep 28, 2014)

I'd walk or dirt bike that one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2014)

Google it- there is an incredible house? on a cliff with a waterfall- lots of pictures of really wrecked jeeps also. Too bad I will NEVER see the house on cliff.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 28, 2014)

And I thought your trip would take you through Mississippi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 28, 2014)

Total craziness ! But there's plenty of em out there that think they are invincible .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 28, 2014)

That picture gives me the creeps! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 30, 2014)

total pucker effect just looking at that pic!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ButchC (Sep 30, 2014)

Mike, gimme a shout if youre near colorado springs on your trip.

Butch


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Mike, gimme a shout if youre near colorado springs on your trip.
> 
> Butch




thanks butch for the offer but I think we are trying to avoid the big city area- but I will if we change our minds. m

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 30, 2014)

I will be flying out to CO in a couple hours. Going to spend some time checking out the Mesa Verde park a lot. I have friends that live on the edge of the park. I'm kinda hopeing he has some Moutain Mahogany on his property. Like I need more wood to dry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2014)

Bet he don't make it past that bolder sticking out a few feet in front of him. He must be from North Carolina. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Bet he don't make it past that bolder sticking out a few feet in front of him. He must be from North Carolina. Lol


I think it is a missippi plate???

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Bet he don't make it past that bolder sticking out a few feet in front of him. He must be from North Carolina. Lol



Yep... Just needs to throw in reverse and go back the way he came.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2014)

That picture is obviously fake. You can tell by the shadows of the outcroppings on the left cliff wall, that the angle of the sun's rays should be painting the shadow of the driver's side mirror on the side of the Jeep and on the cliff wall below, but clearly it cannot be seen . . . .





Photo-shopped.


----------



## ButchC (Sep 30, 2014)

And what is that thing driving? Gumby?

Looks like the airbag deployed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 30, 2014)

Is this the house you were talking about?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2014)

It appears I misjudged the angle of the sun. After I enhanced John's image, you can clearly see the shadow of the side mirror on the roof of the house . . . . 



 

Looks like the photo may be legit after all. My bad.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Is this the house you were talking about?




yes how would you like that roofing job or cleaning the chimney.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That picture is obviously fake. You can tell by the shadows of the outcroppings on the left cliff wall, that the angle of the sun's rays should be painting the shadow of the driver's side mirror on the side of the Jeep and on the cliff wall below, but clearly it cannot be seen . . . .
> 
> View attachment 60937
> 
> Photo-shopped.




The more I look at the more I think it has been touched up- not because of shadows but the edge of the road is too straight. No matter- the pictures of the wrecked jeeps on the real road are enough to keep me at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## Brink (Sep 30, 2014)

I try to stay away from that stuff.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 30, 2014)

scary place mike and well you can see where the toilets dump out--- nice septic falls

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2014)

Brink said:


> I try to stay away from that stuff.
> 
> View attachment 60945
> 
> ...




Jon I used to fish in the Moyie river, Idaho. We use to hike upstream in the canyon-late August . You had to wade in some deep water but the canyon walls go straight up. At the bottom in the river were the remains of the cars that went off the road-hundreds of feet above. One time a candy-coffee-soup vendor truck went off the edge. They left it there for a long time. The locals scavenged the goods. For years you would find a candy machine in barns or garages. Everyone had candy bars, packets of coffee and soup. In those days you put your money in pulled the lever and got a packet of which you had to add water. I think back and the soup was horrible-all salt. Now the road goes over canyon on what I think is the 2nd highest bridge in idaho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok we made it over the three passes all right at 11K the drive up the n. side of red Mt pass I rate at a dry road white knuckle 9.5 helluva drop-narrow and no guard rail!!!!

A guy at this first pic said he had some land for sale at 9K -I gave him @Kevin number. 













They were not kidding on the speed !!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2014)

That sure is pretty country. Except for that white stuff. Great pics keep 'em coming!


----------



## Molokai (Oct 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That picture is obviously fake. You can tell by the shadows of the outcroppings on the left cliff wall, that the angle of the sun's rays should be painting the shadow of the driver's side mirror on the side of the Jeep and on the cliff wall below, but clearly it cannot be seen . . . .
> 
> View attachment 60937
> 
> Photo-shopped.


Another moon landing hoax conspiracy theory ......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 7, 2014)

Great photos Mike...


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 7, 2014)

Kevin, no, I did not photoshop that picture...you know that photoshop had not been invented yet!!! We did cheat a little....after we took the picture of me in my '70 jeep pickup, we kicked a half dozen rocks over the side to make the road safer. Also, this was one of the narrowest sections of the road. Most of it was a good 6" wider.
The photographer was my first (now my ex) wife. This shortcut saved almost 20 miles, but took an hour longer due to the 45 MPH speed limit.
Here is my jeep before I installed the winch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 7, 2014)

Quite a few miles down the road. Arches Nat. Park. WOW not real. Hard to describe because pictures do it very little, these things are huge. Not a place to come for the wild land alone experience. Man there are a lot of people here.





This one is probably 100' tall

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kept forgetting hat. Arch's park is cool but unbelievably crowded- the summer lines are horrible. Fall is just crowded. Now dawn in canyon lands is not crowded and there are some VERY serious empty spaces and more then VERY serious first steps. You drive a bout 20 miles out on to a mesa and it is straight up and down on each side. The views are not really attainable with a camera but you can get an idea. Highly recommended if you are in the area. The parks are a bargain for the $10. fee for 7 days and for us  $10 for the rest of our life seems too Cheap.
On the other side of this arch-which you can get right up to-there is nothing but air for 500? 800? feet. I rell do not know because I was unwilling to get close enough to look straight down........



 



 







 

home again- tired and ready to be back to the normal day to day. Mileage on truck got up to 22.2 MPG but 5 hours of Utah and Southern Idaho freeways- 80 speed limit brought it down to 21.8 Happy with those results considering 75 more HP and probably at least 4 more MPG in a larger truck then last one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 9, 2014)

I hope you had as much fun as we did. CO was a blast and I love the way people drive there. Never was tailgated or pushed. I don't know if it is the smoke in the air there but people are mellow. I like it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I hope you had as much fun as we did. CO was a blast and I love the way people drive there. Never was tailgated or pushed. I don't know if it is the smoke in the air there but people are mellow. I like it.



Glad you had a nice trip. West and east are a little different.............

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Never was tailgated or pushed.



Drunks tailgate. Stoners don't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 10, 2014)

That explains NC drivers quite well.


----------

